# XD45C vs. Glock 30



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I was shopping and compairing today... Held my XD9SC (9mm) up next to a Glock 30 (45ACP). The barrel of the Glock was much longer. Grabbed a XD45C from the new case...

Same length, same width, same grip size, same capacity...

I just wish there was a XD45SC!!! But to me... CC copncealability = Grip length... more so than barrel length (unless you're OWB).

Now I just want to chop my XD45 4"!!!!

JW


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i am down to considering the xd 4" or the glock 36 with 3.8" barrell
the glock is 0.5" shorter and lower in height by 0.2" than the xd with the shorter magazine and narrower for a CCW
also the glock has a frame to grip angle closer to the 1911 than the xd which is more upright or perpendicular


----------

